# Advertising



## DesertArbor (May 24, 2011)

Hello, 

Would like to introduce myself as I am a new guy. I am the owner of a small tree outfit in the Phoenix Metro area. My background stemmed from transmission line clearance but through many hours study and honestly plain failure, I have made my way through and able to support myself & family. 

Without the long-drawn out introduction I had a couple questions pertaining to advertising. I have had success for a couple years now advertising solely on craigslist, apparently I have a disgruntled (former) employee that literally spends all his time flagging each and every ad I post. I became hip to that game so I actually went as far as hiring a service to post multiple ads per day. Now that worked and it also did not, they still get flagged although I have secured a few jobs. So yes it does pay for itself (I know I should be complaining) but not nearly as productive as it was late winter. I have looked into some other advertising mediums and would consider dropping craigslist all together. I have proactively approached commercial properties with some success and thankfully as those are whats paying the bills currently. 

Have you folks had success advertising locally on google, facebook, etc? Compared to the "free advertising" of craiglist would you say they are higher caliber jobs? 


Thanks in advance for any advice, its much appreciated.


----------



## Tundra Man Mike (May 26, 2011)

Is the disgruntled employee so disgruntled that you cannot make ammends? It would seem to be the best course of action. Maybe give him some side work to make a few bucks, then taper it off.

I am also a new guy here. I started a stump grinding business a couple weeks ago. Things were very active until yesterday. Then it all dried up. I just purchased an add in the "Call an Expert" section of the newspaper. $149 a month. I will see if it adds to my usual work and helps fill in the void.

I also believe in networking. I believe that 40% of my (short lived, but fruitful) work has been VIA networking. Have you dropped cards or fliers at all the bulletin boards, realtors, fencing companies and others that may need your services? I try to have 8 hours of grinding and 2-4 hours of networking per day. 

Mike


----------

